# Ebay listings great buys ending soon.



## amazing (Jul 11, 2010)

Minolta Dynax 500si (Silver)
Ebay ad: Minolta DYNAX 500si 35mm Camera with 28-200mm ZOOM LENS - eBay (item 150464670417 end time Jul-11-10 21:32:16 PDT)
Value: Minolta: Dynax 500 si (silver) Camera Price Guide: estimate your camera value

Minolta Maxxum 9xi
ebay ad: Konica Minolta Maxxum 9xi Film SLR Camera! L@@K!******* - eBay (item 150464667310 end time Jul-11-10 21:11:20 PDT)
Value: Minolta: Dynax 9xi Camera Price Guide: estimate your camera value


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 12, 2010)

OK...


----------



## diser (Jul 12, 2010)

I wouldn't be using collectiblend suggested prices for the newer, non-collectible cameras like these. Here is the extract from CB's description of the "Photographica World" source: "Some of the price estimates, however, are off by a wide margin, especially with respect to newer cameras produced after 1995, and old, wooden ones. Be cautious when using these prices as a guideline."


----------



## Early (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not a great buy if the camera doesn't work and seller won't take it back.  When they tell you it worked the last time they used it, run the other way.


----------

